# marketing budgets



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

as mentioned in another thread of mine i am in the middle of creating a marketing plan i've got to the part where is asks me for a marketing budget

do you have a marketing budget? if so how much a month would you say you spent a month on this?

how much has it differed from when you first started?

thanks


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

anyone at all?


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

My marketing plan is well... free
1. you need a link in your signature for when u post on this forum (and every other forum)
2.blog..blog...blog, its free use wordpress its nice and easy to use.
3.twitter - amazing web2.0 ability
4. word of mouth, get your friend and family to visit your site
5. public place computers...besy buy ect. type in your website and leave it up on the computers so people shopping will see it
6.stumble upon - google this and use it and submit your own site, and every friend and family computer u can 

Ive had my new site up for about 5 days and got over 200 hits yesterday

Hope this helps, and if you have money theres so much more you can do its silly really, bumber stickers email lists, onlinve ad spots (really cheap rates at the moment) Good luck


----------



## Allen J (Mar 6, 2008)

AmericanBandit said:


> 3.twitter - amazing web2.0 ability


If I set up a twitter acct how would I populate it with fans? Does twitter make that easy, like people would find me and my business, or I start a club, etc and people come to me, -or- would I have to push my twitter acct a lot and get people to notice? Cause if it's the latter, it might just be easier to focus on pushing my website?


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I wont lie its not easy, I only have like 11 followers so I know what you mean, but take the time to do both, a lot of people including me now, look for twitter accts to see how serious people are on a personal level, take Eric Terry from LintyFresh, I follow his twitter and its not about him marketing its about his life, so if you blog I would also twit, they have awesome apps for phones, firefox ect that intergrate it into your life. Plus if you do build a brand image people will subscribe to your twitter and be loyal customers and followers.

Im not saying pour an hour or 2 a day into twitter but 1 min a few times a day to build it up will add up over time.


----------



## imperial (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey,

My first post on these forums, be nice!

Well where I am at now with my company, I have set myself a budget of £600 a month.
Most of this will be going towards magazine campaigns and PR.
Whilst free marketing is all very well, you can only do so much. If your starting out, fair enough but if you really want to significantly increasing your marketing power, you need to buy into serious marketing. Thats what I've found myself anyway, maybe some people have had great success using free marketing, geurilla marketing maybe? I've always liked the idea, never really gone ahead with anything though!


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Imperial, are you going to hire Public relations firm ?


----------



## imperial (Feb 27, 2009)

anonimol said:


> Imperial, are you going to hire Public relations firm ?


Hey Anonimol,

Yeah I have a meeting on monday with a PR agency in fact!
I've had a few meeting with another agency before, but they were telling me they could get me all this press coverage and press releases and nothing every came of it. So I'll give this other agency a go, and see what they can do for me.
Anyone used a PR agency before?


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

I never used PR agency but I should  Tell me how was the meeting afterwards, I'm curious


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

imperial said:


> Hey Anonimol,
> 
> Yeah I have a meeting on monday with a PR agency in fact!
> I've had a few meeting with another agency before, but they were telling me they could get me all this press coverage and press releases and nothing every came of it. So I'll give this other agency a go, and see what they can do for me.
> Anyone used a PR agency before?



how did it go?


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in "do it yourself" (for the time being, at least). If you're determined and don't come off money hungry, but very personable, then you'll gain the publicity via word of mouth and all of those simple ways of marketing. The big stuff, like press coverage, will come. It's just my opinion, but I really think you could save a lot of money by doing it yourself. Of course, it goes without saying, the money you save should go right back into your product. Only sell the best!

Good Luck!


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

JerseyTrash said:


> I'm a firm believer in "do it yourself" (for the time being, at least). If you're determined and don't come off money hungry, but very personable, then you'll gain the publicity via word of mouth and all of those simple ways of marketing. The big stuff, like press coverage, will come. It's just my opinion, but I really think you could save a lot of money by doing it yourself. Of course, it goes without saying, the money you save should go right back into your product. Only sell the best!
> 
> Good Luck!



yea i agree you need to have some kind of idea and vision where you want things to go. you cant let someone else do it all who has no iddea what your product is about


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think the way google adwords does it just fab when it comes to setting the budget on what you want to spend


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Spend your money on your products and your customers.

I have done everything on a shoe string budget. We are actually starting SHRED with 6 designs for $1,200. It helps that one of my business partners owns a screen printing company but most of our advertising is going to be from band sponsorships, blogs, twitter, myspace, google, there are just so many free venues that will get the job done these days.

When I say spend your money on your products and customers I mean it. Wow them with something that is different and out of the ordinary. Instead of paying a couple dollars in advertising to get that customer, give that customer the special treatment and make them want to share your company with their friends. Word of mouth has worked great for me with mediocore clothing and most people don't use it enough to their advantage.


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't spent a cent (yet). I have had a lot of success in posting on forums (with the link in the tagline). Luckily my customer demographic has a lot of different forums to post on (tattoos & piercing). 

I'll have to try some of the other suggestions that Cory has listed.


----------

